# Betta fish are music lovers



## LyraDove (Feb 22, 2013)

-- at least, my two are. I play music to them by putting small speakers against the walls of their tanks and piping in tunes at a very low volume. They react differently to different types of music; I'm assuming that when they plaster themselves against the glass over the speakers, they are grooving. So far, the best speaker huggles have gone to Elton John's Funeral For a Friend (although not so much for Love Lies Bleeding) and songs from the 70s album, Olias Of Sunhillow, by Jon Anderson of Yes. 
Do you think fish like music? Do you ever play music for your fish?


----------



## ZubinBetta (May 9, 2012)

Would it be (and is it) surprising to discover that your fishes have the same taste in music that you do?


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Sir Crispin actually didn't like my taste in music. If I played anything but classical or acoustic guitar, he swam away from the computer and hid in his cave.


----------



## LyraDove (Feb 22, 2013)

Actually, there are a couple of disco tunes I listen to, but neither Betta seems to care for those -- they ignore it and hang out elsewhere in their tanks, not near the speakers. I do wonder how they will take to Benny Goodman's, Sing Sing Sing...


----------



## quietlythundering (Jan 29, 2013)

I have to try this! I really like swing, so maybe they appreciate it if I play more of it


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

This is so cool I found you all! I didn't know there where others who play music for their fishies as well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-D Excited to see we have things in common!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

Hehe I play guitar for my boys. Jacob seems to love it the best. He likes to hover around the corner closest to me when I'm practicing which I think is just great! But it's so funny cause my cat doesn't like it when I pull out my guitar! :/ to each their own I guess?


----------



## BittyB (Jun 19, 2013)

Music runs my life so I will play different genres to the fish and report back.


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

What songs does all your fishies like?


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Right now Hey Jude is playing and all of a sudden, Kynval decided to work on his bubblenest, Marshmallow went for a bloodworm he'd dropped and couldn't find, and I think Gary said "Blurp!!!" 

Ringo said nothing, being the shy, mystical type.


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

I find it ironic that it was ringo of all fish that didn't do anything... After all Ringo was never fully appreciated as a member of the Beatles LOL. Maybe he's holding some sort of fishy grudge for his namesake??


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Maybe if I gave him a set of drums.


----------



## BittyB (Jun 19, 2013)

He kept doing circles around his betta hammock being played Silverchair - Across The Night. He stopped when the song did.


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

That's awesome


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

I am definitely going to try this! Hopefully my fishies will like The Wanted


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

Was going to play music this sunday for my fishies when we where at church but Dee made me turn it off!!!!!!!!!! Wish she wouldn't of made me now!!!!!


----------

